# Let's Talk: What is a Dragon Scale?



## lilnaugrim

Another in my little series of "Let's Talk" threads, I might just make it a thing! But since there are no real good threads describing what a Dragon Scale is, I was requested to put the information here so people can have a reference to what is and what is not a Dragon Scale betta.

This is one of my favorite things to explain since I get to use pretty pictures!!

Okay, so the term dragonscale comes from the armor that used to be used way back when. It was called "dragon scale" because it mimicked what we believe dragon scales would look like. It was used for greater flexibility in the armor as the scales over lap each other but still provide enough room to maneuver comfortably for the wearer. These are dragon scale armwarmers, obviously not real armor but it gives a good idea of what the armor would have looked like. See how the scales overlap and look very thick and protective? Just like a dragon! Notice how it looks like...dragon scales!


So in the Betta world, these are fish with very thick scales, they can be almost any color not just metallic (Copper) although this is where they originated from. Originally it was said that a breeder crossed a Red Copper PK and a wild Betta spp. Mahachai to start the line of Dragons. Dragon scaling wasn't the intent of the spawn but it was the partial result, through line breeding they were able to strengthen the Dragon scales and bring them out to the full color and thickness they are today. There was some difficulty but they finally achieved it, it was publicly announced December 2004*

This boy here would be called a Red Dragon as his fins and under coat/color are red and his thick scaling on top is white. Most of the time when you see a Yellow Dragon or an Orange Dragon they are describing a fish with Yellow fins and white scales or Orange fins and white scales. But just notice how thick those white scales look on this boy, those are his "dragon" scales, they look like the gloves I posted above! What a coincidence!


Also that red stripe going up his back is called a Skunk Stripe, common on Dragon Scales, sometimes it will fill in as they get older. Here is one of my boy's; Aero who used to have a partial skunk stripe but it filled in as he aged!


You can see in this picture he still hasn't quite filled in his skunk stripe but this was a few months ago and it has been filled in since this picture!


Sometimes it can be hard to distinguish what is a dragon and what isn't a dragon when you aren't being told. Here is a Salamander coloration who is not a dragon, his scales look like it's on the thick side but he is still not a dragon. He may have some dragon genes in him since his scales _are_ on the thicker side on the back half of his body but because the scaling does not extend to his face, he would not be considered a Dragon Scale.


Another note with dragon's, their scales will cover all the way up to their face as well where this Salamander boy up there did not. Sometimes when you get a fish that is only half Dragon (only one parent was a dragon and the other a normal scaled type) or partial dragon, the face isn't fully covered as the first boy and my boy are. You can see it here in one of my late girl's; Jewel


You can see it better here were Lady Deathstrike was flaring at her sister Jewel, both were partial dragons. Note the "holes" in the thicker scales where you can see the under color peaking through.


And remember when I was talking about the Skunk Stripe? Well when the face is fully filled in, it is called a Full Mask because...well that's what it is! lol Here is an example of a Red Dragon:


Also, you want to be careful if you ever buy Full Mask Dragon's, be sure that their eyes are clear like the above boy's. You could end up with a blind Betta because with Dragons sometimes their scales keep growing and they end up growing over their eyes, rendering them blind. Sometimes it only happens to one side and sometimes both. Steer clear from Dragons labeled as: Snake eyes, Dragon eyes, or Diamond eyes, those are the ones that will have scaling already starting to grow over the eyes so the seller tries to make them look appealing by labeling them something fancy to lure people in.

Here is an example of a Dragon Betta that would eventually scale over his eyes and become blind.


And here is one that is already scaled over:


**Note** pictures do not belong to me except of Aero, Jewel and Lady. Pictures were found from google, I do not own the rights.

*Information at starred point was taken from this site: http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABDragons.htm

Feel free to ask any questions or add information to this that you have found.


----------



## BlueLacee

wow, this was really helpful. Its really sad that the scales grow OVER their eyes though


----------



## lilnaugrim

BlueLacee said:


> wow, this was really helpful. Its really sad that the scales grow OVER their eyes though


Glad to help! And yeah, it is sad this happens. I don't know if it's just me but it seems like the scaling over the eyes have reduced a little in the past year, again this could just be me though. Or at least, people on this forum don't seem to be getting Dragon Bettas that scale over or are already scaling over lately since we know more of what to look for and what to watch out for now.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Very helpful! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Make 'Let's talk' a thing! I link/reference the fin biting one ALL THE TIME. So handy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay! I will do! I do have a few more topics I'd like to cover, the big one being the PetCo Baby Care Thread since I get questions on that all the time! I can make a "sexing baby Betta's" another one as well. I'll certainly take suggestions if people want to see more, I mean, I won't post something I don't quite know about until I educate myself of course but I love that people like these threads and I think they were needed too ^_^

Thanks all for the support!


----------



## Sathori

I'm a sucker for dragon scales  I've got two of my own, but I'm always eyeing up all the others in the pet store that I work at xD
I also love these little "Let's Talk" threads. Keep them going!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I hear you Sathori! I was at one of my LFS's the other day and they had some Dragon VT's that were bicolor blue and yellow and I was pretty sure I was drooling into their bowls XD


----------



## Sathori

I often "hide" my favourites behind the others so that I have time to debate in my head whether or not my husband would kill me if I brought home another. Having five tanks in the small apartment does not make much sense to him already, can't imagine having 6+ xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, I've got eight tanks running at the moment although I'm attempting to condense them at my mom's house since my dad is moving out and we are as well so I'll just be going back to mom's. But yeah....I have lots of fish and couldn't imagine living in a small apartment with this many tanks! lol


----------



## Sathori

I eventually made one of the couch benches, that we bought from Ikea, into my "fish table" xD It's currently holding my 10gal with two 3gals on each side of the 10. Then I have Natsu in his 1.5gal right beside the couch bench on a small coffee table.
My newest boy, Mystogan, is in a 2gal bowl in the bedroom, which is off limits to my cat when I'm not in there. He was getting scared senseless by my cat, who seems attracted to his flashy colours. To me, it doesn't look like I have a lot, but they do take up space lol

I do have a 3 gallon still in its box, I'm saving that one for an elephant ear, if I ever find one T-T


----------



## amphirion

very great introduction lilnaugrim!
one thing that I would add in is the genetics aspect of dragons, and which layer of skin the dragon scale occurs over.

dragon scaling occurs on the top and most superficial layer (blue) of the betta. recall the layers of a betta's color: (inner) cellophane/red/black/blue (top)

thus, the scaling can only occur wherever blue (or its variations) is present. this is also why there is no such thing as a true metallic black, or a metallic red. in other words, that red, copper, black dragon you're seeing is actually a blue betta with a yellow/red/black wash.
white, green/turq, royal blue, steel blue, and copper, are all variants of the blue layer and therefore these colors are what you will find dragons in.

use the info on breeding blue bettas to help you determine what color your metallics will be in.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you for that amphirion! Knew I would forget something ^_^

Are you talking about my girl Lady Deathstrike or the first boy I had posted?

That is also why there is no such thing as a true Blue Dragon as well, the color layering does not allow for blue fins and another color to be on top since blue IS the top layer, the fish would come out all blue or some slight variation thereof.


----------



## amphirion

Actually lilnaugrim, I believe my statement applies to every single betta you shared except for the salamander. The red dragon has metallic white and red fins right? Without the dragon scale, it would have been a milky opaque or copper betta with a red wash on its fins. White is a mutation residing in the blue layer. Same thing with lady death strike, she could be a steel blue or copper betta without the dragon scale gene. You noted that the shiny layer is thicker, but notice which layers aren't: black and red. 

I hate to correct you with concern to blues, but if you recall, the marble gene can cause different manifestations of blue to appear on the same fish. I've seen quite a few bettas on aquabid that sport turquoise, royal blue, and white (not cello) on their bodies. Note in all instances though that the dragon scale affects all these colors. Or maybe I'm not understanding you correctly? You're right that the blue layer is the last and no other color can be placed on top of that.


----------



## lilnaugrim

amphirion said:


> Actually lilnaugrim, I believe my statement applies to every single betta you shared except for the salamander. The red dragon has metallic white and red fins right? Without the dragon scale, it would have been a milky opaque or copper betta with a red wash on its fins. White is a mutation residing in the blue layer. Same thing with lady death strike, she could be a steel blue or copper betta without the dragon scale gene. You noted that the shiny layer is thicker, but notice which layers aren't: black and red.
> 
> I hate to correct you with concern to blues, but if you recall, the marble gene can cause different manifestations of blue to appear on the same fish. I've seen quite a few bettas on aquabid that sport turquoise, royal blue, and white (not cello) on their bodies. Note in all instances though that the dragon scale affects all these colors. Or maybe I'm not understanding you correctly? You're right that the blue layer is the last and no other color can be placed on top of that.


Previously you had said: "...that red, copper, black dragon you're seeing is actually a blue betta with a yellow/red/black wash..." which seemed to imply you were looking at a certain fish, I was asking which one you were looking at or if you were just talking in general?

And I don't mean all Blue Dragons, I mean the ones that are labeled such as Yellow Dragon, Black Dragon, etc. their color of having, say it was a Black Dragon, black on the bottom and the thick white dragon scaling on top. I was talking of the coloration name itself, not that there can't be blue dragon scales in general but there can't be a Blue Dragon that has blue fins and the white dragon scaling on top as a Black Dragon would or a Red Dragon, Orange Dragon, etc., because blue would be on top and it would even trump the variation of white if I am understanding correctly. Does that make more sense now or am I digging a deeper hole for myself? lol


----------



## amphirion

Lol. Ok, I understand what you're talking about. Yes, no true blue dragons. Marbled dragons, yes but none will have the cleanish break that the other dragons do.

White and blue operate on the same skin layer.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay! Phew, thought I was going crazy for a moment! Hmm, if white and blue operate on the same layer, why can't we breed Blue Dragon's? Or do they not operate equally and blue is just more dominant than white, which is what I suspect but I don't know for sure? Or perhaps we've tried but none have been successful as of yet?


----------



## PoissonsMom

Sathori said:


> I often "hide" my favourites behind the others so that I have time to debate in my head whether or not my husband would kill me if I brought home another. Having five tanks in the small apartment does not make much sense to him already, can't imagine having 6+ xD


Haha!! I used 2 hide the ones I like 2... But the staff at my LFS all know I will most likely come back for them now, and lock them in the office, away from prying eyes, lol!! I'm in the same boat as u w/ multiple tanks... And my mother-in-law is starting to complain about all the fish! I'm so glad I'm not the only betta lover that's passion defies all reason ! That's y I love this forum so much... Everyone here shares the same love for bettas as me!


----------



## beautiful Betta

very interesting thread, I loved the orange hm dragon, and lovely clear eyes. Don't see many with eyes that clear on AB


----------



## amphirion

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay! Phew, thought I was going crazy for a moment! Hmm, if white and blue operate on the same layer, why can't we breed Blue Dragon's? Or do they not operate equally and blue is just more dominant than white, which is what I suspect but I don't know for sure? Or perhaps we've tried but none have been successful as of yet?


I suspect it has to do with the fact that we've never seen multicolored blues like a steel blue body and royal blue/turquoise fins. The fact that there is only one gene responsible for blue yields only one type of color. The marble gene might operate similar to a calico cat though the genes activate/deactivate over a given period of time. Royal blue is heterozygous dominant which is how can find metallic bettas with white, turquoise/green, and royal blue all on the same body. In contrast, there's steel blue, which I believe is recessive so you won't get variance in blues there. 

There is a possibility of creating real blue dragons in theory, but it cannot be done the traditional way via breeding. This alternate method to achieve blue dragons will most likely require the creation of chimeras.


----------



## Sabina88

I was wondering, is it not that uncommon for a dragon scale to end up with scaling on there eyes?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sabina88 said:


> I was wondering, is it not that uncommon for a dragon scale to end up with scaling on there eyes?


Definitely not uncommon but it's all with genetics. I've had multiple dragon scales and none of them have or had gotten scaling over their eyes. Sometimes you can look for a DS that has very clean eyes like that Red Dragon I posted on the first page, he has very clean eyes, no scaling has yet to creep into his eyes whereas on this boy, he's already scaled over however there has been some debate on him since some believe he's fully blind while others (I) believe he's only partially blind since he seems to react to the fish on the sides of him in the video.







http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395057705

The reason I say he's not fully blind yet other than him reacting to the other fish is that you can still see his pupil, amphirion correct me if I'm wrong, but generally when scaling goes over the eye it is opaque rather than transparent as his is. You can see Opaque scaling in the first post.


----------



## Sabina88

I remember seeing him when I was on aquabid a few days ago, poor guy at least it seems he can see if only a little


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't think he can actually see, but I think he maybe able to see shadows like if you were to hold a very thin piece of white paper up in front of your eyes, you might be able to make out shapes of dark objects but not really be able to actually see them.


----------



## kevonnn

Very informative! But as far as the scaled eyes, I'm still not 100% on my future choice. Both eyes are mirrored.

original image
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1394459404.jpg


----------



## peachii

I have 3 dragon scale boys, one from the local LFS, one from Petco (Princess George) and one was a present from a friend. All 3 have scales growing over their eyes to some extent, all 3 did not have scales near the eyes at all when they were purchased but the scales continued spreading and growing as they got older and all 3 will eventually be completely blind. Not a very good track record with dragonscales so I won't have any more dragonscale bettas.


----------



## Polkadot

That's awful that it goes on their eyes,the poor little things.I saw one at Petbarn once,he was a dark blue & white dragon scale half moon and his eyes were all white,but he seemed very aware of me.He was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lilnaugrim

kevonnn said:


> Very informative! But as far as the scaled eyes, I'm still not 100% on my future choice. Both eyes are mirrored.
> 
> original image
> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1394459404.jpg


That boy is clear so far. What you are seeing in his eyes are just is regular pigment like our irises, they also have colored eyes and sometimes it's more than others. I've seen Bettas with totally black eyes and others with heterochromia eyes as well. He's good so far but just be prepared for later in his life if you do buy him, he may become blind or partially blind.

As I was saying with Dragons, it all depends on their genetics for how fast their scales will grow and if they will get it over their eyes. Partial Dragons are much less likely to have scaling grow over their eyes since they don't have that much Dragon scaling in the first place and likewise with fully scaled Dragons, they definitely have more of a chance for becoming blind. Some of it is luck of the draw while others you can tell, obviously that AB boy I posted is or will become fully blind very shortly but the boy you posted kevonn, may not become blind for quite a while *shrug* it's all genetics and good guesses.


----------



## kevonnn

Thanks lilnaugrim,
I guess we shall see. I asked the seller if he has had any history with the scale over, as well as age, and parent pics if possible. I have been going back and forth with him until I asked that last set of questions. I already have a name for him...if I get him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

kevonnn said:


> Thanks lilnaugrim,
> I guess we shall see. I asked the seller if he has had any history with the scale over, as well as age, and parent pics if possible. I have been going back and forth with him until I asked that last set of questions. I already have a name for him...if I get him.


That's good! Yeah, let us know about his parents if the seller responds to that and hopefully get pictures from him too, that would be helpful. He's a beautiful boy for sure! Good luck with him if you get him!! :-D


----------



## kevonnn

lilnaugrim said:


> That's good! Yeah, let us know about his parents if the seller responds to that and hopefully get pictures from him too, that would be helpful. He's a beautiful boy for sure! Good luck with him if you get him!! :-D


Damian is legally (?) mine.  Still no response from the seller (Farmfish66) though. He has 697 positives out of 708 though.

I have derailed this thread enough though. I'll start a new thread when the time is right. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lilnaugrim

kevonnn said:


> Damian is legally (?) mine.  Still no response from the seller (Farmfish66) though. He has 697 positives out of 708 though.
> 
> I have derailed this thread enough though. I'll start a new thread when the time is right. Thanks for the help!


Haha, no worries! This is what I want these threads to be; a place where we can discuss the topics at hand and your boy is a Dragon scale so it is not off topic at all!!

Congrats on Damian! :-D


----------



## kevonnn

Here is one of his sisters. I think this is the prettiest female (betta) I have ever seen! The next batch ships out on the 15th so let me know I can give you the breeders contact info.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0bDFe4UAkQ&feature=youtu.be

Ok I'm not having luck with youtube videos on this forum.


----------



## lilnaugrim

kevonnn said:


> Here is one of his sisters. I think this is the prettiest female (betta) I have ever seen! The next batch ships out on the 15th so let me know I can give you the breeders contact info.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0bDFe4UAkQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Ok I'm not having luck with youtube videos on this forum.


She is quite beautiful, I love when the tail lays flat like that rather than ruffly like the Rosetail makes them ^_^ Oh, I didn't want one but thank you, lol I have no more room for more!


----------



## lilnaugrim

*Correction*

Alright, I've got to make a very large correction here and I apologize for spreading misinformation once more.

It seems that what I thought was a Dragon scale is actually very different than previously thought. Here's what I've learned thus far.

Copper is a trait not a coloration so you still have your color layers; yellow, black, red and blue. Copper tends to sit on top of the blue layer or mix in with it. Copper originally came from wilds as I said before, that part is correct. As the scales thickened breeders selectively bred "Dragons" which is solely a fish that has solid colored fins and white thick scales. So the term Dragon Scale is used to describe a yellow finned fish with white scales. This, you've all seen on AquaBid or Ebay used many times. It is NOT to describe a fish with thick scales as I previously thought.

So what is a thick scaled fish and what are they called? Well, I can now answer that too! So remember Copper? The trait produces thick scales that we've selectively bred over the ages, originally it was more like iridescence where it shows up on top of the fish just creating a nice sheen over the fish. As we bred the fish with more and more copper the scales became thicker and covered more of the fish. And then we bred the Copper trait into other fish.

Now remember the Blue layer is the top layer? Well there are three different kinds of blues; Royal (deep color almost purple), Steele (a lighter blue but more like slate rather than navy) and Turquoise (mixture of Royal and Steele which makes the iridescence shine and have different hues). Turquoise is the combination of colors so this creates almost sublayers if you follow me, of the blue so it can look dark in some areas and lighter in others to the green color that most of you know. Turquoise is the easiest as far as I know, to take on the Copper trait of thicker scales which is why so many of our fish that are Turquoise have thicker scales like my boy Aero. So he would be known as a Turquoise Metallic fish not a Turquoise Dragon. You can write it as Turquoise Copper but Metallic makes more sense...at least it does to me since it's not specifically Copper but a mixture.

Naturally the Copper comes with a red wash on the fish but with selective breeding we've bred that out in some fish and so they go the other way where they have a yellow wash or just are in between and are solid coppers. This is why I always had trouble distinguishing between what I thought was the normal Copper coloration and a Copper "Dragon" with thick scales. All coppers have thick scales regardless, although some have reduced thickness as they've been bred with normal scaled Bettas.

Now Full Mask is a completely different trait and does not necessarily follow the Copper Trait. This is also why not all Coppers have the Full Mask and some do; it's just another one of those traits. However, not to my knowledge, can a Betta be a Full Mask _without _ having the Copper Trait as a base.

So to reiterate; for those thicker scaled blue Bettas they would be Blue (insert specific color) Metallic coloration and Dragon Scales are purely fish that have white scales and solid colored fins although there are "fancies" which are not solid colored fins but multi color and as long as the scales are white and thick they can be classified as a Dragon.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon

I'm wondering if someone can help me figure out if this is eye scaling or if Jishin just has sectoral heterochromia? I got him on the 15th of this month and I thought his eyes were just black, but thinking back I never really looked that hard. I noticed the color in his eyes a few days ago and can't tell if it's in the iris or forming over the eye. 

This is the best picture I could get since he's so zippy


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's just his iris, many fish have multicolored eyes; heterochromia as you mentioned. Sometimes it's just two colors and sometimes it's three; it's all up to genetics. Look at my first post on this thread and one of the pictures I noted the scaling over the eye in that picture. You will see it's like a pure mat covering over the eye, not shiny or anything but literally a scale over his eye. Your boy is in the clear.


----------



## Sathori

Aaahh lame. Dragon scale sounds cooler than metallic T-T 
lol


----------



## Betta Nut

Yeah, I have heard before that true dragonscales must have white scales, but it sure seems like a blue betta with exactly the same thick scales is differing in color only.

It's like most EE have white ears, but some have colored ears.. They are still an EE though... Seems dragonscaling is much the same. Just color variations on a physical trait. It's even more confusing because I see plenty of coppers and metallics that don't have the thick scales >.<

They need to redefine this mess 

I know your correction is right lilnaugrim, I'm just annoyed at the person who decided only white scales are dragon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know! It would make more sense since dragon scale armor as I noted in the first place is thick scaling armor which would technically apply all the thick scaled fish! In fact though, Dragonscales have always been just for the white scaled fish not for the other colors like copper and turquoise. White works on the blue layer though so...yeah, idk.

However, all Coppers have thick scales, I have yet to see one that didn't have thick scales, yes they didn't always go up towards the face like most "dragons" have but since copper is where the dragon scaling came from originally, there are no 'thin' scaled coppers. Even when it was just an iridescence on the wild fish, it as a thicker part of the scaling.


----------



## aselvarial

I have a white halfmoon that I got from Petsmart that looks JUST like the white/red fish in the first posting, only solid white. And yes, he has scales about halfway over his eyes. He is at least partially blind, and doesn't respond to a mirror unless at a certain angle, and food has to be moving for him to see it. When he eats too much, you can see yellow on his belly. I'd never even heard of a dragonscale and his face was so different than my other bettas that it freaked me out. I thought he had some horrible disease.


----------



## lilnaugrim

aselvarial said:


> I have a white halfmoon that I got from Petsmart that looks JUST like the white/red fish in the first posting, only solid white. And yes, he has scales about halfway over his eyes. He is at least partially blind, and doesn't respond to a mirror unless at a certain angle, and food has to be moving for him to see it. When he eats too much, you can see yellow on his belly. I'd never even heard of a dragonscale and his face was so different than my other bettas that it freaked me out. I thought he had some horrible disease.


He sounds like a Pastel or an Opaque White which is still thick scales. I would say White Dragon but they need to be completely white, so like the yellow makes him not a full White Dragon but rather a Pastel or Opaque ^_^


----------



## ZeesTyphoon

lilnaugrim said:


> It's just his iris, many fish have multicolored eyes; heterochromia as you mentioned. Sometimes it's just two colors and sometimes it's three; it's all up to genetics. Look at my first post on this thread and one of the pictures I noted the scaling over the eye in that picture. You will see it's like a pure mat covering over the eye, not shiny or anything but literally a scale over his eye. Your boy is in the clear.


Thanks, I thought that's what it was but wasn't 100% sure. C:
I know there's different types of heterochormia since I have central heterochromia myself.


----------



## rylovesriska

The boy I just got has white scales over blue just on his face and the white scales go down his back, would his scaling be called a mask?or what would his scaling be called?


----------



## lilnaugrim

rylovesriska said:


> The boy I just got has white scales over blue just on his face and the white scales go down his back, would his scaling be called a mask?or what would his scaling be called?


We call that a Monster which is just a fish with thick scaling but with white dragon scales over the face. No idea who thought of the name but that's what it's called lol. Monsters inherently have the Full Mask trait so you could say Full Mask but generally those are of solid color where a Monster is a blue body (usually) and white face. Not to be confused with Piebald with is on normal scaled fish with flesh toned face.


----------



## rylovesriska

lilnaugrim said:


> We call that a Monster which is just a fish with thick scaling but with white dragon scales over the face. No idea who thought of the name but that's what it's called lol. Monsters inherently have the Full Mask trait so you could say Full Mask but generally those are of solid color where a Monster is a blue body (usually) and white face. Not to be confused with Piebald with is on normal scaled fish with flesh toned face.


Thank you! Now I just need to get a good enough picture to figure out his coloring


----------



## lilnaugrim

rylovesriska said:


> Thank you! Now I just need to get a good enough picture to figure out his coloring


Well technically speaking Monster IS his coloration. As I mentioned, often Monsters will have blue bodies with whatever colored fins and the white head, this is his actual coloration name. Otherwise he's just a regular multicolor since he doesn't have any set pattern that falls into the categories other than Monster.


----------



## rylovesriska

lilnaugrim said:


> Well technically speaking Monster IS his coloration. As I mentioned, often Monsters will have blue bodies with whatever colored fins and the white head, this is his actual coloration name. Otherwise he's just a regular multicolor since he doesn't have any set pattern that falls into the categories other than Monster.


I see! He was labeled as a 'Fancy Dragon' so thanks for clearing it up. What did they mean as fancy?


----------



## lilnaugrim

rylovesriska said:


> I see! He was labeled as a 'Fancy Dragon' so thanks for clearing it up. What did they mean as fancy?


Fancy just means it has different colors for a Dragon. As in my correction post I noted that a Dragon is a fish with solid colored fins or mostly solid and white scales so any fish that has those white scales somewhere along with other colors and patterns is a "Fancy" fish.


----------



## rylovesriska

lilnaugrim said:


> Fancy just means it has different colors for a Dragon. As in my correction post I noted that a Dragon is a fish with solid colored fins or mostly solid and white scales so any fish that has those white scales somewhere along with other colors and patterns is a "Fancy" fish.


Gotcha! Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Pippin

After reading this, I really want to get a dragon scale. I think that i would only get one from petco or petsmart, and only by one whose eyes were covered up so I could give him the best life possible, or one that looked sick so that i could give him the best life possible.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well I do have some EE dragons here at my PetCo, they're 20 bucks so they never get sold but most of them are half blind anyway, if you ever wanted a fish from here I mean but I'm sure there are plenty in your area too who need help!


----------



## Pippin

My Petco seems to take better care of their fish than other do, and the Petsmart is even better, so I may have to see much later about the ones in your area, or look around in my local stores.


----------



## Sathori

lilnaugrim said:


> Well I do have some EE dragons here at my PetCo, they're 20 bucks so they never get sold but most of them are half blind anyway, if you ever wanted a fish from here I mean but I'm sure there are plenty in your area too who need help!


T-T I want one... I would kill for a EE dragon... >.>.... <.<...
Well, not literally lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol Sathori, unless we had a person to bring him over the border then it's a shame we can't! I do know of one person but I don't think she's willing to ship but you could always work something out if you REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted one!


----------



## Sathori

You have my attention 

It looks like a lot less paper work if someone physically brings them over the border rather than trying to ship them over the border. Or at least that's what I'm reading..


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep! I know my contact is very much willing to help fish cross the border as long as you can make arrangements with them (geeze, I sound like a drug dealer for fish!). I think they're in Toronto and unwilling to ship if my memory serves but we can talk more about in a PM if you really want one! :-D


----------



## aselvarial

"Helping fish cross the border"! He he he


----------

